# Ectopic Pregnancy - Help!



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I had a frozen embryo transfer in May and it has resulted in an ectopic pregnancy. I am being monitored by my local pregnancy support clinic and they are being great, but I'm having a real downer today after my hcg went up significantly after my first methotrexate shot.  

I will be going back for a final FET in Sep/Oct after the methotrexate is out of my system (if it actually works) and I am worrying about having a damaged tube and patent tube, which also may have some damage (according to the consultant if one is damaged the other is unlikely to be completely clear). I don't want another ectopic, but FETs seem to be a higher risk.   

I am wondering I should go for surgery instead of a second shot if the hcg has still not gone down for next test (Friday)? If I could have the tube removed, I wonder if it would be better for the next FET and reduce the ectopic risk?
I would be very interested in what others have done and the recovery time for surgery and methotrexate, just to help me make a decision.

Thank you all in advance for your support.


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello. So sorry to hear ur news. I had an ectopic in 2008. Not from ivf, but it went undiagnosedfor about 8wks and I had surgery, cut open, and it was the worst experience of my life, it took me so long to recover from and was agony. I would say use surgery as last point of call . I really hope u don't have to go down that path, I wish u all the luck in the world when u try again xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Dreamer, thank you for posting! I'm sorry you had to go through that, it sounds so upsetting.
I was not keen on surgery, but now I'm starting to worry about being left with a dodgy tube. Having said that I have read of women who had the tube removed and the embryo still goes into the stump?? If they are determined...


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Dreamer

So sorry to hear of your situation. I have had 2 ectopics the first was terminated with methotrexate as well it took many shots and 2 weeks in the hospital (i don't live in the UK)... it then took another several months for my hcg levels to get to zero... it was an unusual case so surgery was not an option... my second ectopic however ended in surgery and it tool months for recovery needless to say i lost one tube and have one underdeveloped tube... anyway i would say do the meth treatment, my hcg level also raised when i took the first shot... my doctor waited a year before he even considered trying again so the drug does take some time to leave the system... when i had surgery it took about 6 to 8 month to recovery and do ivf... unfortunately once you have an ectopic pregnancy the odds of having another is higher, but not necessarily a must... i really hope you don't have to do the surgery and pray that the drugs start to kick in... i too was about 8 weeks when we detected the ectopic both times...

I am sorry i couldn't offer a prettier picture but that's just my experience sad as it is... i really wish you all the best... 

Stay strong and know that you still have options...


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi thanks Jamaica for replying!   So sorry to hear about the two ectopic pregnancies.  
That did take a long time. I have been told three months for the methotrexate to leave my system, a year sounds pretty scary.
I have another hcg tomorrow, so I have my fingers crossed. The indigestion and heartburn have gone, so I am taking that as a sign the levels are dropping, although I still have a 'feeling' of something being there. 
The nurses haven't said how long it will take for the embryo to 'dissolve' (that's what they said would happen).
Why did you end up in hospital Jamaica, sorry I hope I'm not being too nosey, but it's good to be informed.
You sound as if you have been through the mill.


----------



## jamaicababytrying (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck with you hcg tomorrow, yes it takes a little while... they hospitalized me because my hcg level kept rising even though they could not locate the pregnancy, a very rare ectopic called pregnancy with unknown location! fancy that eh! they did a laproscopy thinking it was in the tube no such luck, then they did multiple ultra sounds but the hcg kept going up so they wanted to do an MRI but knew that would not be conclusive so they opted to do methotrexate... and to monitor me closely because they didn't want any internal problems... go figure... all went well after a week of meth every other day and then i did blood tests every week to measure hcg levels and to ensure the levels were gradually going down.. after all i have been through it's hard to believe.. we've done 2 failed ivf cycles (one with OHSS hospitalized), one cancelled fet (embroys did not survive thaw) and hope to do the final fet in a few months... 

Anyway i really hope it won't take you as long as it did me i was not a normal case so... keep us posted on your results...


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel so sorry for anyone who has experienced an ectopic... Took me two yrs to fall pregnant after it, only to miscarry, nothin after that, and now a failed ivf cycle! Ivf failing was so hard. But ectopic has to be the worst thing iv ever experienced. Really hope u r ok xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,


Dreamer I'm so sorry you haven't had any luck since the ectopic. I hope you get your bfp soon. 1 failed IVF isn't the end, lots of people have success after two or three. 
Big hugs.   


I had a bit of progress yesterday when the hcg dropped slightly, but not by the amount required (15%). I was so thrilled it wasn't going up anymore that I asked for another couple of days to see what happened, so I'm off tomorrow morning for another hcg. If it doesn't drop enough they will be insisting on another shot. Boo! Hope it has gone down!!
I've had quite a bit of cramping so I'm hoping that it was separation pains and I'm on the home stretch.


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

im so glad it looks like ur levels are going down. Such a horrible thing...but i guess thats life eh. we will get there in the end  good luck in ur journey xxx


----------



## slou (Mar 7, 2011)

Martakeithy-- So sorry to here your news, just thought i would give you my story.

Found out boths tubes were blocked so started IVF in oct 2009. they found out that I had fluid leaking from my tube so they said I would have to freeze my embies as there was a risk. Had  my tubes removed in jan 2010. Had FET in april & was a BFP, BUT 5 weeks down the line had an ectopic ( embie went into the stump ) Doc's clipped it right back and said this is a rareity & is not likly to happen again. 

Anyway had my 3rd IFV cycle in march this year & i'm now 13 weeks pregnant with twins.

Good luck with what you decide


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
thank you all for posting!
Jamaica and Dreamer I really hope your dreams comes true for you soon.    


Slou congratulations, that is wonderful news and very inspiring. It's quite scary how the embryos find their way even into a stump. I'm wondering if I should get the damaged tube removed and I mean completely, no stumps. Have to give it some thought.


My news is that the hcg continues to drop, so I won't need a second shot, thank goodness! It was over 20% down so I am scheduled to go back next Sunday for another blood test. 
Thank you all so much for your posts, it has really helped me cope with this horrible situation.


----------

